# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  ذاكرة هدف راؤول جونزاليس ولا أروع مع المان يونايتد

## الحـوووت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هلا بجميع الأصدقاء في منتديات أهداف كووورة حبيت أعرض عليكم ذاكرة هدف راؤول جونزايس على مانشستر يونايتد هدف فنان ورائع وجميل يعرض مهارة رؤول جونزاليس عندما كان شعار القميص للريال Jeka أرجو أن ينال على إعجابكم
الحجم: 1.48 م ب
http://www.zshare.net/video/86442885a3fa0d/

تحياتي ولا تنسوا الردود

----------

